# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  وقفة إكبار .. لأسرى المسلمين الأحرار

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 





*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد ،،*

*لن أطيل عليكم ..*

*منذ أيام والاحتلال الصهيوني يصعّد من هجماته الشرسة* 
*بحق أسرانا وأسيراتنا في سجون الاحتلال* 

*تضييق ، تفتيش ، منع ، حرمان ، قمع* 

*كلها إجراءات تعسفية وظالمة* 
*هي ليست وليدة اليوم لكنها في الآونة الأخيرة شهدت تطوراً مخيفاً وكبيراً* 

******

*سمعتم عن اقتحام سجن هداريم ، في هذا السجن يوجد قادة الحركة الأسيرة*
*وسمعتم عن حالات تسممٍ في سجن حوارة ...* 
*وسمعتم عن شتم وإهانة الأسيرات ،*
*حيث تعاملهن قوات " الناحشون " بوحشية وقسوة ..* 



*أخواتكم وأعراضكم في السجون ، حرائر تلف معاصمهن القيد والحديد ..*


*ثم اقتحام بالأمس لسجن رامون وضرب الإسرى بوحشية وإصابة 17 أسيراً بجروح*

*للعلم أيها الأحباب : قوات ناحشون ومعها أيضاً قوات الميتسادا وقوات 101* 
*هي قوات مخصصة للقمع والضرب والتعذيب ولا تعرف غير هذا الكلام ...*
*لا يرحمون صغيراً ولا كبيراً ، لا رجلاً ولا أمرأة* 
*مهمتهم الضرب والتنكيل .*

******

*هذه أحوال أسرانا وأسيراتنا والكثير الكثير مما لا نعرفه خلف تلك الأسوار* 
*وفي تلك السجون الظالم أهلها ..*

*هنا وقفة عزٍ وإكبار* 
*وتحيةٍ وإباء للأسرى وللأسيرات* 

*لسان حالهم يقول :* 

*لا السجن يرهبني ولا السجان*
*ما دام يغلي في دمي الإيمان* 

*وهنا نقول لهم :*


*يا جنود الله صبرا*
*إن بعد العسر يسرا*

*لا تقولوا السجن قهرا*
*رُبّ سجنٍ قاد نصرا* 


*ونقول لهم أيضاً :*


*يا دامي العينين والكفين إن الليل زائل*

*لا غرفة التحقيق باقية ولا زرد السلاسل*


******


*هنا المطلوب منا جميعاً أمران ..*
*أولاً : الدعاء بظهر الغيب لهم وتكثيفه في السجود وفي كل الأوقات ..*
*ثانياً : دعوةٌ لقيام الليل بركعتين نخصصهما للدعاء لأسرانا وأسيراتنا*
*فهم يتوقون لدعائكم ولوقوفكم معهم* 


**


*فك الله قيد أسرانا واسيراتنا*
*وأعادهم إلى أهلهم سالمين غانمين غير خزايا ولا محرومين*
*عاجلاً بإذن رب العالمين* 


*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

----------

